
Vint Cerf's Tripping Penguin - dpapathanasiou
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rUaPG9FpDXs
======
dpapathanasiou
This is the clip he ended his presentation with last night, at his talk in
Google's NY offices.

------
create_account
Cerf is always a fun speaker to watch.

